# Soundtrack for NewYork and the great Utah/Arizona parks



## rjalex (Sep 17, 2017)

What music score would you use in commenting a slideshow on new york (the city and museums) and the great outdoors of Utah and Arizona?

Got around 30 mins worth more or less evenly split between the two environments !!!



Thank you very much.


----------

